# Destin Guns Inc.



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Destin Guns Inc.*

*Stopped by today first time in the store will be the last time.over priced on all the guns and clips you can see the price gun sticker under the old ones. if you see a good deal is because they forgot to mark it yet, be careful they might mark it up when it in your hand. 
*

I sure will not support some place that does stuff like that.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Im guessing jay's owns it


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

From what I have seen the gun dealers are finally getting a decent markup on their products. I think if anyone would look at the margins they are making now they would find that they are still below the average retail markup.

People get pissed when they go into a gun store to trade in a gun that has a street value of $500 and the dealer will only give them $350 in trade. They say that the dealer is screwing them yet no one complains when they go to trade in a car and the same thing happens.

My $.02 :whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

flcaptainbill said:


> From what I have seen the gun dealers are finally getting a decent markup on their products. I think if anyone would look at the margins they are making now they would find that they are still below the average retail markup.
> 
> People get pissed when they go into a gun store to trade in a gun that has a street value of $500 and the dealer will only give them $350 in trade. They say that the dealer is screwing them yet no one complains when they go to trade in a car and the same thing happens.
> 
> My $.02 :whistling:


I would never trade in a car, when buying another one. I put the old one up for sale myself.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I would never trade in a car, when buying another one. I put the old one up for sale myself.


You save sales tax on all he trade value. I trade mine!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So if they peeled off the old sticker and you saw just the new sticker price, is it still a good deal?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Jay's does not own it. I think that they are just doing what everyone else is doing with all the talk on assault weapons. If shops can raise the prices on magazines 75%, why not the guns? Just saying.....


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I was wondering how their prices would be. I figured being Destin they would be overpriced just haven't stopped in yet.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BTW, Jay's HAD $400 stripped Spikes lowers, all gone in 1 day.......


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

*price*

49.95 for 30 rd P-mags over the 19.95 tag they took off all the tags of any thing AR -like. 399.00 For a M44 carbine ( 7.62x54R bolt action) 295.00 for a old 10/22 Ruger missing the front sight and shit scope on it.
I saw that they had a lot of SIG and a sign about LE-mill. sales wonder if they are a Sig LE dealer guess i have to look it up. 
If this keeps up going to have to sale some of mine need to thin the herd anyway.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What is up with these folks at several of our local gun shops? I understand their prices are what they are, but at least make me feel welcome and act like you are giving me a little lagniappe when I'm in there wanting to spend my money.

Even if I go into a place and don't buy anything because of price I will probably come back if you make me feel welcome and don't treat me like a [email protected]. Eventually I will walk in and actually buy something.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I stopped in there last week to pick up some 9mm ammo for the range. I was browsing around for a few and saw they had a complete CMMG lower, nothing fancy. I asked how much they want for it and the guy told me a 1000$ but he was not sure. I started to laugh so he told me that he would ask another employee. He came back and said 900$.:thumbdown: I told him that was absurd and it could not be worth more than 300$. I came home and saw it online for 280$ out of stock though. 
I can understand charging a little more than normal due to supply and demand but that is just out of control. I know of a few shops around that do not take advantage of times like these and those are the ones that I will do business with.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

rob1475 said:


> 49.95 for 30 rd P-mags over the 19.95 tag they took off all the tags of any thing AR -like. 399.00 For a M44 carbine ( 7.62x54R bolt action) 295.00 for a old 10/22 Ruger missing the front sight and shit scope on it.
> I saw that they had a lot of SIG and a sign about LE-mill. sales wonder if they are a Sig LE dealer guess i have to look it up.
> If this keeps up going to have to sale some of mine need to thin the herd anyway.


Sounds like they were high before, if they were selling 30 round P-mags for 
19.95.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Do the manufacturers that these gun shops carry not have rules where they cannot sell for more than suggested retail prices? I know in my business when I have a Breitling Limited Edition Watch that is sold out worldwide, no more are available at any dealer in the USA, that some lucky buyer is gonna get to buy it a suggested retail.

Same with Pandora, Tag Heuer, etc... If I sold the product for over list, I could lose the rights to sell that brand in my stores. Is the gun business not like this?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Barry Cole said:


> If I sold the product for over list, I could lose the rights to sell that brand in my stores. Is the gun business not like this?


I wish in times like this. Right now I am not into panic buying. I just want something here and there like I always do. But I am forced not to buy it because I can't find it or I am not going to pay some rediculous price for it either.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I asked a leo/mil dealer how they sell their guns at such discount prices. They stated the guns arrive directly from the manufacturer with no middle man. So, if I buy a mil Glock at $409 vs. $569 at Academy, look at the distributor's and dealer's markup. I know the dealers have bills too. I just don't need them making their whole mortgage payment with my one purchase.


----------



## shooter2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

the only thing that i have heard of is MAP (minimum advertised price) and all that means is you cant sell something for less than every body else. other wise it is what you want to pay for it. we driving the price up ourselves by rushing to the store and buying anything and everything.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I don't like to talk about gun dealers to much but there's one in milton that thinks his guns have gold in them lol


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

You stop to think about it, the gun shops are going to be hurting real soon so they best make as much as they can. They can no longer get inventory to sell so how do they keep their doors open. No ammo, no guns, no magazines. So unless they are a full sporting goods store, they got problems. 
One gun shop here in Bay County, has one person whose only job is to stay on the phone looking for inventory.


----------

